# using a mogul as a logging engine



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if a 2-6-0 was ever used as a logging engine? I've recently acquired a number of logging cars and have a mogul. It would be nice to keep the rivet counter at bay until I grow enough cash on the money tree to get a shay.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Forget rivet counting..
Can You have Fun with the combo... till you also have a Shay?!!
Why cant the Mogol transfer loads in a more open setting... presumably aftrr a Shay does the nanny goat job of collecting up in the mountains..
So.. you have a small logging company that uses Mogols to haul short trains to market...

Enjoy it.. create a setting and use for the Mogol...

Have Fun!! You'll be happier!

It's Your RR...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

In fact, Moguls were often used as logging locomotives, especially early on. After all, the first prototype Shay locomotive wasn't built until 1878 or 1880, depending upon who one believes, and it was a small primitive affair. Only 58 had been built by the end of 1882, and only 100 by the end of 1883. it would be February of 1888 before 200 had been produced, and July of 1892 before 400 had been built. There are many photos of Moguls and other small rod locomotives being employed in logging even well after the Shay was invented.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

One of my books on logging railroads in West Virginia, mentions some companies that used rod locomotives for power. I think they even had a mikado.

I think I have seen pictures of rod engines hauling logs in Colorado and northern New Mexico.

Chuck


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

If not on the temporary loading spurs, small rod engines were commonly used where the run to the mill was long. Geared engines were sometimes too slow for this. 

The Argent (3 ft gauge) had all rod engines, including 2-6-0s and 2-8-0s

Go for it!

Larry.


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

logging companies used whatever motive power they could find for cheap. Let your your railroad be unique.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

On my layout you can find moguls pulling log cars to the sawmill and hauling lumber cars away from the sawmill. Outside you can find a furniture manufacturer where the lumber is taken to be made into furniture.

Of course it's all in my imagination but what can be better than a wood-burning mogul hauling logs to a sawmill and then hauling lumber to a factory?

Perhaps a Shay might have been better for climbing a mountain but moguls were primarily freight haulers and not all trees (logs) came from the mountains.

Have fun.

Jerry


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Short answer Yes

One example is the Virginia & Truckee 2-6-0 #10, the Washoe, ended her carrier in Washington state hauling logs for the Mason County Logging Company as their #5


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another:

http://www.taplines.net/August/augindex.htm

Scot


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Lots of Moguls in "Shortline Railroads of Arkansas" and "The Dardanelle and Russellville railroad" but no photos of moguls with log cars. Some moguls were owned by lumber or logging companies.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure hope that a logging mogul is a wood burner, not the coal burner.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the book; Logging railroads of Weyerhaeuser's Vail McDonald Operation. I checked the loco roster... no moguls, but several 2-6-2.
Geared engines gathered logs and made trains, rod locos took log trains to the mill or dump ponds. 
My great grand daddy was friends of the Weyerhaeusers...
John


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

'Mogies' (moguls) were commonly used in the Adirondacks. The logging operations generally spurred of the NYC or other mainlines. Thus they were standard gauge so they could run the mainline to the mills, mostly pulp wood. The other advantage was engines could be purchased for litterly the cost of junk iron as they were pretty well whipped when NYC sold them. They were almost all converted to oil for the 'dry season".


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't say what area of the country you are modeling, but scanning for pictures of logging railroads in flat-ish states, like Minnesota and Georgia, turns up not only Mogels, but even 4-4-0s that were obviously built to haul passengers. Loggers used whatever was cheap.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes indeed. I have a copy of the 1913 Baldwin locomotive logging locomotives and the show and list exsmples. Most look Southern logging but as everyone else has said loggers used what was cheap and available.


----------

